# Mit welcher DPI spielt ihr ?



## Zex_EndBoss (9. August 2014)

Moin,
mich interessiert es einfach mit welcher DPI ihr spielt 

Ich hab früher auf 2600dpi gespielt.. war nicht schlecht aber ein Gameplay mit ÜBER 2.0KD war nicht wirklich easy..
Die User auf XPCGH haben mich zu low DPI irgendwie überredet und ich hab es einfach versucht.. auf 1400DPI eingestellt und das war für mich SEHR langsam..
Jetzt bin ich bei 800dpi und mache solche "tricks" das der Kopf weh tun kann xD Mache auch später ein Video wenn das jemand sehen will.


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. August 2014)

Ich spiele momentan mit 4500dpi auf der g502 weil ich nicht ständig die maus anheben will und dadurch das ganze mauspad brauche.

Mfg


----------



## NCphalon (9. August 2014)

Ich spiele mit den 1800dpi die meine Razer Diamondback 3G hergibt^^ (Wird aber bald ersetzt weil das Mausrad kaum noch geht)


----------



## Ryoniichan (9. August 2014)

Zwischen 1600-2400 dpi, je nach Situation.


----------



## TheOnLY (9. August 2014)

1600 dpi oder weniger


----------



## unre4l (9. August 2014)

Zwischen 1000 und 1200, um genau zu sein: 1150 dpi.
Mehr kann ich gar nicht handhaben.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (9. August 2014)

G600 mit 3000 weil 24" doch sehr groß ist


----------



## TobiMoesi (9. August 2014)

1100, bin ich echt so krass low sense ? :o


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (9. August 2014)

Cyrus10000 schrieb:


> G600 mit 3000 weil 24" doch sehr groß ist


 
Die DPI haben nichts mit Monitor Größe zu tun  nur mit PIXEL...


----------



## rackcity (9. August 2014)

400 dpi


----------



## sensit1ve_ (9. August 2014)

Zowie EC1: 500 CPI
Zowie EC1 eVo: 2300 CPI


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. August 2014)

Bei Moba und Strategie: 4000 DPI
Bei Shootern und anderem 3rd oder 1st Person spielen: 1000 DPI
Von daher noch nichts angekreuzt!


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (9. August 2014)

450 mit meiner FK.


----------



## Lizz (9. August 2014)

Roccat Kone XTD dpi am Anschlag xD mit weniger weiß ich garnicht ob ich Osu noch spielen könnte


----------



## Humilator (10. August 2014)

1800 mit meiner g700s...komm damit super zurecht


----------



## Noxxphox (10. August 2014)

Mit 2000 DPI
und repekt an alle mit unter 1000 DPI, ihr müsst geduld haben,, unter 1000 dreh ich durch... viieeeeeelllll zu langsam


----------



## Stryke7 (10. August 2014)

Was ist denn bei euch los?  


Ich spiele für gewöhnlich mit 6400dpi ...    und manchmal ist mir selbst das noch zu langsam.  Aber selbst Jahre später gibts einfach noch immer keinen Chip mit höherer Auflösung UND höherer Beschleunigung


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was ist denn bei euch los?
> 
> 
> Ich spiele für gewöhnlich mit 6400dpi ...    und manchmal ist mir selbst das noch zu langsam.  Aber selbst Jahre später gibts einfach noch immer keinen Chip mit höherer Auflösung UND höherer Beschleunigung


 
Dann informier dich mal über die Logitech G502.


Spiele im moment wieder mit 800dpi, aber bei Shootern sinds dann wieder 400-600 je nach Spiel.


----------



## Razorblade083 (10. August 2014)

Logitech G500 mit 800-3000 dpi je nach Spiel auf 24" 1920x1080


----------



## xpSyk (10. August 2014)

800CPI - nativ eben


----------



## Teutonnen (10. August 2014)

400/800 CPI. 
G400s. 
2560x1080 Pixel. 
Csgo, bfbc2, LoL. 

Im Moment the Witcher 1 mit 200 CPI und der Cursor fühlt sich trotzdem eher an wie 2000...


----------



## gh0st76 (10. August 2014)

G502 mit 800 CPI. Ist einfach genauer.


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (10. August 2014)

Corsair vengeance M65 und 2400DPI - nach belieben wird die Empfindlichkeit in Game verstellt, da ich keine Lust habe andauernd in die Mauseinstellungen zu gehen


----------



## Stryke7 (10. August 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann informier dich mal über die Logitech G502.
> 
> 
> Spiele im moment wieder mit 800dpi, aber bei Shootern sinds dann wieder 400-600 je nach Spiel.


 
Hat laut Logitech auch nur 40G Beschleunigung,  also immer noch weniger als meine alte Ratte.


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2014)

Du weisst schon, dass du nicht mal ansatzweise so eine Beschleunigung schaffst?


----------



## Stryke7 (10. August 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass du nicht mal ansatzweise so eine Beschleunigung schaffst?


 
Dennoch wäre es ein Rückschritt.  Wenn man mit etwas höheren Auflösungen spielt,  werden solche Werte interessanter. Bei dir ist das mit 400-800dpi bestimmt weniger wichtig.


----------



## CSOger (10. August 2014)

Gerade eine Sensei Raw am benutzen.
5670 CPI eingestellt.
Schon eher nen Highsener...
In BF4 zbs. brauche ich für eine 360 Grad Drehung der Spielfigur ca. 5 bis 6 cm.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2014)

Die olle MX518 kann zwar 1800 aber ich bin immer nur auf der zweithöchsten Stufe, dürften so 1200-1400 sein.


----------



## Deathy93 (10. August 2014)

1800 DPI mit der Tt eSPORTS Theron


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (10. August 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Dennoch wäre es ein Rückschritt.  Wenn man mit etwas höheren Auflösungen spielt,  werden solche Werte interessanter. Bei dir ist das mit 400-800dpi bestimmt weniger wichtig.



Gerade bei niedrigen CPI beschleunigt man die Maus doch besonders, bei derartig hohen Werten wie du sie nutzt wird sie ja nur kit den Fingerspitzen bewegt, ich schleuder richtig aus der Schulter...


----------



## vvoll3 (10. August 2014)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Gerade bei niedrigen CPI beschleunigt man die Maus doch besonders, bei derartig hohen Werten wie du sie nutzt wird sie ja nur kit den Fingerspitzen bewegt, ich schleuder richtig aus der Schulter...


 
Pls, er bewegt den Cursor so schnell das dieser physische Kräfte verursacht.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. August 2014)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Gerade bei niedrigen CPI beschleunigt man die Maus doch besonders, bei derartig hohen Werten wie du sie nutzt wird sie ja nur kit den Fingerspitzen bewegt, ich schleuder richtig aus der Schulter...


 Aber bei höherer Auflösung muss sie doch pro Weg viel mehr umsetzen,  also auch eine viel genauere Abfrage der Beschleunigung haben. Wenn ich die Maus mal quer übers Mauspad fliegen lasse,  hat sie dabei sozusagen viel mehr zu tun. 

Ich frage mich immer:  Könnt ihr mit einer solchen Auflösung eigentlich schnell genug reagieren?   Die hohe Auflösung erfordert viel Übung und Gefühl beim Snipen und co,   aber wie soll man sonst schnell genug reagieren,  wenn plötzlich jemand hinter einem auftaucht?


----------



## Polyethylen (10. August 2014)

Ich spiele mit 3600 DPI - mehr kann meine Maus leider auch nicht hergeben, etwas mehr wäre manchmal schon schön. Hab halt auch einen 1440p-Monitor.


----------



## gh0st76 (10. August 2014)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> Pls, er bewegt den Cursor so schnell das dieser physische Kräfte verursacht.


 
Du meinst das der Cursor den Monitor vom Tisch hämmert wenn er links oder rechts am Bildschirmrand anschlägt?


----------



## Stryke7 (10. August 2014)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Du meinst das der Cursor den Monitor vom Tisch hämmert wenn er links oder rechts am Bildschirmrand anschlägt?


 
Das erinnert mich daran, dass jemand bei uns an der Uni mal ein eifnaches Spiel geschrieben hat,  das tatsächlich durch den Erschütterungssensor der Festplatte gesteuert wurde 


Das war so lange lustig,  bis der Laptop ein paar mal im Enthusiasmus des Spiels vom Tisch geflogen ist


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (10. August 2014)

Das mit der Drehung ist ja genau das was ich meine... Dann bewegt man die Maus eben seeehr schnell!


----------



## Stryke7 (10. August 2014)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Das mit der Drehung ist ja genau das was ich meine... Dann bewegt man die Maus eben seeehr schnell!


 
Naja,  aber umso weiter du die Maus bewegen musst, umso langsamer wirst du.


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. August 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja,  aber umso weiter du die Maus bewegen musst, umso langsamer wirst du.



Kommt darauf an, dafür ist man aber genauer beim ziehlen.

Mfg


----------



## vvoll3 (10. August 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber bei höherer Auflösung muss sie doch pro Weg viel mehr umsetzen,  also auch eine viel genauere Abfrage der Beschleunigung haben. Wenn ich die Maus mal quer übers Mauspad fliegen lasse,  hat sie dabei sozusagen viel mehr zu tun.



Du weisst was g ist, oder? 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja,  aber umso weiter du die Maus bewegen musst, umso langsamer wirst du.



Naja, man kann die Maus auch schneller bewegen, und so.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. August 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, dafür ist man aber genauer beim ziehlen.
> 
> Mfg


 das ist das Dilemma    man kann aber auch mit hohen Auflösungen noch recht präzise sein,  und dann hilft das.   Allerdings muss ich sagen,  die neuen Sensoren mit über 10 000dpi  halte ich auch für zu schnell.  Bei dieser Abtastrate werden auch die meisten Mauspads einfach keine passende Oberfläche mehr haben.  Ich sehe das bei mir,  habe ein Razer Goliathus Speed Edition,  aber bei 6400dpi  fühlt sich das an als wäre es langsam an seiner Grenze.  Meine Sekundärmaus mit 5000dpi fühlt sich darauf noch irgendwie linearer an. 



@vvoll3:
Du kannst deine Maus aber nicht unendlich schnell bewegen, schon garnicht, wenn du deinen ganzen Arm bewegen musst. Das bremst dich und wenn du auch den oberarm bewegst,  wirst du deutlich unpräziser.


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2014)

Irgendwie stelle ich mir gerade vor, wie jemand versucht die 40g zu erreichen.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (10. August 2014)

Naja irgendeinen Grund wird es ja haben, dass in eigentlich jedem Shooter die Profis alle Low-Sens spielen...


----------



## Stryke7 (10. August 2014)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Naja irgendeinen Grund wird es ja haben, dass in eigentlich jedem Shooter die Profis alle Low-Sens spielen...


 Ist das so?


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (10. August 2014)

also ich spiele auch egal welche Maus ich hatte irgentwie immer mit 800 DPI und komm damit am besten klar


----------



## CSOger (10. August 2014)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Naja irgendeinen Grund wird es ja haben, dass in eigentlich jedem Shooter die Profis alle Low-Sens spielen...


 
Wo haste das denn her?


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (10. August 2014)

egal ob Low-Sens oder High-Sens man muss einfach damit umgehen können.. zum beispiel mal gespielt High-Sens 3000 DPI aim leicht korrigiern wollen und aufeinmal voll daneben xD deswegen spiel ich lieber Low-Sens


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (10. August 2014)

Ich wollte nur sagen... TEUER bedeutet "BESCHTE !!" Modecom MC-920 Innovation G-Laser Mouse, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bert2007 (11. August 2014)

1800dpi auf meiner alten mx 518. Ist nicht zu schnell aber auch nicht zu langsam, genau mein Geschmack! Beim long range snipen stelle ich auf 400 runter


----------



## JackA (11. August 2014)

Ich zocke auf der IEM mit 16400DPI, mit weniger gebe ich mich gar nicht mehr ab.


Ne Spaß bei Seite, 800 mit ADNS 3090 sind perfetto bei 1920x1080


----------



## Teutonnen (11. August 2014)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Naja irgendeinen Grund wird es ja haben, dass in eigentlich jedem Shooter die Profis alle Low-Sens spielen...


 
Weisst du.... Der Grund dafür war, dass man früher, zu CRT-Zeiten, in geringeren Auflösungen gespielt hat - Zum Beispiel 640x480. Die Mäuse damals arbeiteten im Bereich von wenigen Hundert CPI. Als dann die Auflösungen langsam höher wurden, haben die Spieler ihre CPI-Settings einfach entsprechend skaliert, damit sie ihr Muskelgedächtnis nicht zerstören.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (11. August 2014)

Aber es gibt auch genug Spiele, bei denen die Auflösung keinen Einfluss auf die Empfindlichkeit nimmt. Geniale Seite: www.mouse-sensitivity.com


----------



## FlakZ (12. August 2014)

Alle MP Games
800X600 oder 720P mit 400-450DPI und 0,03000000 Sens Ingame 

30-40% Präzi+ ^^

Aber bei dat ESÖL spielt eig. jeder Low DPI ^^


----------



## DeYoshi (12. August 2014)

So ca. 1400, also eher low Dpi.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2014)

Wenn ich zocke dann derzeitig eher mit ca. 800 DPI, mehr ist vielleicht eher wieder drin wenn ich ein neues Mousepad habe


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (12. August 2014)

0.03 ingame? Bei welchem Spiel denn bitte?


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (12. August 2014)

Ist das normal das ich in CoD Ghosts mit 800 Dpi zocke und in CS:GO 400 Dpi ?


----------



## Ramons01 (12. August 2014)

Ich spiele in jedem Game mit 500-600 dpi habe ne Sharkoon Fireglider. 

Als ich noch meine Roccat Kova+ hatte kam mir das ganze irgendwie schneller vor, hatte da glaube ich so 800dpi.

Ich denke das ist einfach persönliches empfinden mit was man gut spielen kann, ich spiele sehr viel Shooter (vor allem MW3) und habe mit so wenig DPI keine Probleme.


----------



## JackA (12. August 2014)

@BossMode69: Je nach Ingame Sens ist das normal, ja.

@Ramons01: nicht jeder Sensor/Linse fühlt sich bei gleichen DPI auch gleich schnell an. Da muss man seine persönliche Vorliebe je nach Maus heraus finden. Bei Laser Sensoren zocke ich auch mit 1200 DPI, bei LED/IR mit 800


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. August 2014)

[X] 8200dpi

ist einfach zu bequem, und in games(wt/wot/arma3) bin ich trotzdem mit KD 2+ unterwegs und meine vengeance m65(keine angst, angle snapping ist aus^^) fühlt sich mir häufig zu lahm an.
bei mäusen mit hoher dpi, bzw wenn man sie auch wirklich mit hoher dpi nutzen will ist ein gutes mauspad pflicht, sonst wird es schnell schwammiger als die schaltung von nem alfa romeo, aber mit meiner exactmat von razer fahr ich nun schon seit jahren "schwammfrei" 

mfg


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (12. August 2014)

225-300dpi mit der r.a.t 5
Hauptsächlich in BF4 und in anno2070 u. Co. mit ca. um die 350-400dpi. Grüße Eddie


----------



## Dosenbier_94 (14. August 2014)

8200 dpi. Hab mich irgendwie dran gewöhnt.


----------



## Marques85 (15. August 2014)

bin auch mit 8200 unterwegs ... Ab und an reduziere ich das dann über die Maus auf 6000


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (15. August 2014)

Wie spielt man bitte mit 8200 CPI? Setzt ihr da jedes Mal den Wert ingame auf das Minimum oder dreht ihr euch wirklich bei 1cm Mausbewegung mehrfach um die eigene Achse?


----------



## Push (15. August 2014)

400 CPI , win 6/11 , MarkC MouseFix 
Avago/Pixart 3310 Sensor


----------



## sensit1ve_ (15. August 2014)

Aktuell mit meiner G502: 800 CPI


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (15. August 2014)

Hat jemand von euch Ghosts ?  Ich meine die mit 8200+ dpi zocken


----------



## Ion (15. August 2014)

G500: 1200 DPI
Fühlt sich für mich am besten an


----------



## D3N$0 (15. August 2014)

Logitech Performance MX: 1500 DPI
Alles ohne Probleme, ob shooter oder sonst was und das via Blauzahn


----------



## Westcoast (15. August 2014)

razer deathadder 2013 und spiele aktuell mit *3000 DPI* und mausbeschleunigung aus.


----------



## kalle340 (15. August 2014)

Logitech G500 mit 2000 DPI


----------



## -theF4T- (16. August 2014)

Hab ne Razer Imperator, die gibt maximal 6400 Dpi her und die werden auch voll ausgenutzt


----------



## Laggy.NET (16. August 2014)

Mit meiner Razer Deathadder Spiele ich mit 3500 von max. 6400. Bei meiner Logitech MX518 spielte ich damals mit 1600 dpi. Das war nur unwesentlich langsamer. Umgekehrt ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Deathadder bei 1600 dpi bedeutend langsamer ist als die MX518 bei 1600 DPI. Seltsam.

Nun ja, ich stelle es einfach so ein, dass es angenehm passt. Zum austesten visiere ich am Desktop in Gedanken schaltflächen an und versuche sie dann mit einer Mausbewegung in einem möglichst kurzen zug intuitiv zu treffen. Je nachdem ob ich über das Ziel hinausschieße oder eher zu früh stoppe stell ich die DPI höher oder niedriger, bis es passt. 

Generell bin ich deshalb gegen extrem hohe DPI, da man viel zu leicht das Fadenkreuz verreißt. Spätestens, wenn man es nicht mehr schafft, mit der maus einen einzelnen Pixel exakt zu treffen sind die DPI viel zu hoch. Generell gilt, je weniger DPI desto mehr Präzision. Wobei es für mich schon wichtig ist, dass ich mich direkt aus dem Handgelenk, mit aufgelegtem Handballen um 180° drehen kann. Ich vermeide es also dass ich die komplette Hand bewegen muss. Im Grund spiele ich immer alles rein "aus dem handgelenk"^^


Ach ja, Mausbeschleunigung MUSS natürlich aus sein. Könnte immer wieder auf LANs über die Leute lachen, die mit aktiver Mausbeschleunigung spielen und sich dann beschweren, weil man ihnen so viele Headshots verpasst und als Cheater beschimpft wird.... Solch genaues zielen sei ja angeblich nicht möglich...


----------



## Eins33Sieben (19. August 2014)

Verstehe überhaupt nicht wofür es >8000 DPI Mäuse gibt.


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Ach ja, Mausbeschleunigung MUSS natürlich aus sein. Könnte immer wieder auf LANs über die Leute lachen, die mit aktiver Mausbeschleunigung spielen und sich dann beschweren, weil man ihnen so viele Headshots verpasst und als Cheater beschimpft wird.... Solch genaues zielen sei ja angeblich nicht möglich...


 
Was hat die Mausbeschleunigung denn mit dem genauen Zielen zu tun?


----------



## Captn (19. August 2014)

Bei mir ist es immer abhängig vom Spiel. Da ich aber in letzter Zeit nur noch CS:GO zocke, bin ich immer mit 400 DPI unterwegs, weil ich so den Rückstoß besser kompensieren kann und nach ner gewissen Phase kommt mir selbst das teilweise zu schnell vor .


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (19. August 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was hat die Mausbeschleunigung denn mit dem genauen Zielen zu tun?


 
Sehr viel  auf Entfernung mach dich jeder der unter 1600dpi ist platt. ^_^ ich hatte gestern 3x KEM gameplay  64:4 mit KEM, dann noch 35:0 mit KEM und noch irgendein


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. August 2014)

700-900 bei CoD/BF

600dpi bei CS 1.6


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2014)

BossMode69 schrieb:


> Sehr viel  auf Entfernung mach dich jeder der unter 1600dpi ist platt. ^_^ ich hatte gestern 3x KEM gameplay  64:4 mit KEM, dann noch 35:0 mit KEM und noch irgendein


 
Ähmm die dpi sind nicht die Mausbeschleunigung.


----------



## Teutonnen (19. August 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was hat die Mausbeschleunigung denn mit dem genauen Zielen zu tun?


  Mit genauem Zielen an sich wenig - es versaut dir einfach das Muskelgedächtnis. Gibt meines Wissens aber auch CS-Profis, die mit Accel spielen, das will also erst mal nichts heissen. 




BossMode69 schrieb:


> Sehr viel  auf Entfernung mach dich jeder  der unter 1600dpi ist platt. ^_^ ich hatte gestern 3x KEM gameplay   64:4 mit KEM, dann noch 35:0 mit KEM und noch irgendein


 

CPI und Beschleunigung sind zwei verschiedene Sachen.

CPI -> Wieviele Pixel bewegt sich der Cursor, wenn ich die Maus um 1 Inch (2.54cm) bewege.

Beschleunigung -> Wie viel weiter (oder weniger weit) geht der Cursor, wenn ich 10cm langsam auf eine und dann schnell auf die andere Seite fahre (bei nicht vorhandener Beschleunigung landet der Cursor wieder auf dem genau gleichen Pixel - bei positiver geht er "zu weit", bei negativer stoppt er "zu früh".)


Wenn du es mit physikalischen Einheiten vergleichen willst:

CPI -> Geschwindigkeit in m/s
Beschleunigung -> Änderung der Geschwindigkeit in m/s^2


----------



## Laggy.NET (19. August 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was hat die Mausbeschleunigung denn mit dem genauen Zielen zu tun?


 
Mir kann keiner Erzählen, dass er mit besser trifft als ohne. Denn mit aktiver Mausbeschleunigung hängt die Geschwindigkeit der Maus davon ab, wie schnell man die Maus bewegt. Wenn man also schnell auf etwas reagieren muss ist die Maus plötzlich sehr viel Empfindlicher. Wenn ich zuvor z.B. meine Maus 2 cm bewegen musste, um mich 180 Grad zu drehen, dann drehe ich mich mit aktiver Mausbeschleunigung 360°, wenn ich die gewohnten 2 cm ruckartig bewältige. 

Zocken ist damit zwar relativ gut Möglich, reflexartige "Skillshots" gelingen damit aber sehr viel seltener, da man mit aktiver Mausbeschleunigung ständig auf das Feedback der Bildausgabe angewiesen ist und viel öfter nachkorrigieren muss, während das ganze ohne Beschleunigung seltener der Fall ist, da das Fadenkreuz häufiger direkt auf Anhieb genau da landet, wo man es hin haben wollte.

OK, ich hab auch sicherlich 5-7 Jahre mit Mausbeschleunigung gespielt. Als mir aber die Funktionsweise dieser Option bewusst wurde, hab ichs sofort deaktiviert, 1-2 Tage umgewöhnt und ich war überrascht, wie gut ich plötzlich traf. 

IMHO sollte viel öfter auf diese Funktion hingewiesen werden, da sie die Maussteuerung essentiell beeinflusst. Aber in keinem "Gamer" Magazin, keiner Website und keinem Forum ließt man in den allgemeinen Themen, Guides und Artikeln etwas darüber. Erst wenn man aktiv sucht, wird man fündig. Wie gesagt, ich bin Jahrelang nicht auf diese Option aufmerksam geworden.... Ich bin schon sehr verwundert, dass es quasi "niemanden" interessiert.


----------



## Track11 (19. August 2014)

G5 bei mittlerer Stufe... wieviel das auch immer sein möge


----------



## Teutonnen (19. August 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> IMHO sollte viel öfter auf diese Funktion hingewiesen werden, da sie die Maussteuerung essentiell beeinflusst. Aber in keinem "Gamer" Magazin, keiner Website und keinem Forum ließt man in den allgemeinen Themen, Guides und Artikeln etwas darüber. Erst wenn man aktiv sucht, wird man fündig. Wie gesagt, ich bin Jahrelang nicht auf diese Option aufmerksam geworden.... Ich bin schon sehr verwundert, dass es quasi "niemanden" interessiert.


 
Liegt daran, das "Gamer" in der Regel Leute mit viel Geld und wenig Fachwissen bezüglich Hardware sind. Auch in Magazinen. Schau dir doch mal Hardwaretests auf Gamestar, CBildSpiele und Konsorten an.  

Da wird auch gerne mal einem Logitech-Headset (war glaub ich das G35) ein "Kristallklarer Sound mit knackigem, druckvollem Bass und exzellenten Sounddetails" bescheinigt, der "jeden Gamer auch beim Musikgenuss überzeugen wird".  (Mal schauen, ob ich die Review noch finde).


----------



## MepMepWroam (19. August 2014)

Meine Kova+ läuft grade mit 3200, also am maximum.


----------



## TobiMoesi (19. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Liegt daran, das "Gamer" in der Regel Leute mit viel Geld und wenig Fachwissen bezüglich Hardware sind. Auch in Magazinen. Schau dir doch mal Hardwaretests auf Gamestar, CBildSpiele und Konsorten an.


 
Bis ich auf das Forum hier gestoßen bin war das tatsächlich so, ich schäme mich fast ein wenig was ich früher für'n Bullshit rumerzählt und geglaubt hab 

Seit neuestem bin ich übrigens jetz auf Kone Pure auf 1600 umgestiegen ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (19. August 2014)

Das ist kein Vorwurf, nur eine Feststellung  Nichts zu wissen ist kein Problem, nichts lernen zu wollen dann schon.


----------



## TobiMoesi (19. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Das ist kein Vorwurf, nur eine Feststellung  Nichts zu wissen ist kein Problem, nichts lernen zu wollen dann schon.


 
Hab mich nicht angegriffen gefühlt, hab deine aussage nur bestätigt


----------



## Teutonnen (19. August 2014)

Kein Problem, hier muss man einfach extrem vorsichtig sein - sonst fühlt sich wieder irgendein Moralapostel genötigt, mir eine böse PM zu schreiben.


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Mir kann keiner Erzählen, dass er mit besser trifft als ohne. Denn mit aktiver Mausbeschleunigung hängt die Geschwindigkeit der Maus davon ab, wie schnell man die Maus bewegt. Wenn man also schnell auf etwas reagieren muss ist die Maus plötzlich sehr viel Empfindlicher. Wenn ich zuvor z.B. meine Maus 2 cm bewegen musste, um mich 180 Grad zu drehen, dann drehe ich mich mit aktiver Mausbeschleunigung 360°, wenn ich die gewohnten 2 cm ruckartig bewältige.
> 
> Zocken ist damit zwar relativ gut Möglich, reflexartige "Skillshots" gelingen damit aber sehr viel seltener, da man mit aktiver Mausbeschleunigung ständig auf das Feedback der Bildausgabe angewiesen ist und viel öfter nachkorrigieren muss, während das ganze ohne Beschleunigung seltener der Fall ist, da das Fadenkreuz häufiger direkt auf Anhieb genau da landet, wo man es hin haben wollte.
> 
> OK, ich hab auch sicherlich 5-7 Jahre mit Mausbeschleunigung gespielt. Als mir aber die Funktionsweise dieser Option bewusst wurde, hab ichs sofort deaktiviert, 1-2 Tage umgewöhnt und ich war überrascht, wie gut ich plötzlich traf.



Ich rede nicht von der Windows Mausbeschleunigung, sondern von der nicht abschaltbaren im z.B. ADNS 9800.
Da hast du 5% Beschleunigung mehr nicht und da ist Mauszeiger auch nicht extrem woanders.


----------



## TobiMoesi (19. August 2014)

Is mir auch schon aufgefallen 

b2t: Obwohl ich in Lol zB 1600 verwende muss ich in BF4 auf 800 runtergehen um ein einigermaßen gutes Gefühl zu haben, bin ich da der einzige?


----------



## Teutonnen (19. August 2014)

Der Einzige, der mit den CPI runtergeht? Vermutlich nicht. Ich gehöre nicht dazu, ich spiele alles mit 800 ausser Witcher 1, das ist sogar auf 1/10 ingame so verdammt schnell, dass ich dort auf 400 runtergehe - bewegt sich so im Bereich von 3-4cm/360, shooter spiele ich mit dem Zehnfachen.


----------



## Markus_P (21. August 2014)

Ich spiele mit meiner neuen G502 bei 3000 bis 6000 DPI je nach Spiel

Nur leider haben sie von mir aus gesehen die rechte hälfte verpfuscht  Da tut der kleine Finger und der Ringfinger weh

mfg


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2014)

Markus_P schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit meiner neuen G502 bei 3000 bis 6000 DPI je nach Spiel
> 
> Nur leider haben sie von mir aus gesehen die rechte hälfte verpfuscht  Da tut der kleine Finger und der Ringfinger weh
> 
> mfg


 
Tut mir leid, aber wenn du Schmerzen beim bedienen deiner Maus hast, dann hast du die falsche Maus.


----------



## Markus_P (21. August 2014)

Deswegen such ich ja nach einer Alternative 

Sonst noch Vorschläge? Den Sensor finde ich echt TOP!!! breiter und leichter könnte sie sein  

mfg


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2014)

Markus_P schrieb:


> Deswegen such ich ja nach einer Alternative
> 
> Sonst noch Vorschläge? Den Sensor finde ich echt TOP!!! breiter und leichter könnte sie sein
> 
> mfg


 
Mach am besten mal ein neuen Thread dazu auf.

Edit: Upps hast du ja schon


----------



## Duesterland (22. August 2014)

Ich spiele mit meiner Logitech G5 auf 800 DPI - ich mags nicht, wenn die Maus so (/zu) schnell ist.


----------



## jamie (22. August 2014)

Mit den 1000 DPI, die meine Logitech M500 halt hergibt.


----------



## Soulzerker (22. August 2014)

Circa 1200 bei mir glaub ich.


----------



## Evio (23. August 2014)

bei mir im mom auch 1200


----------



## mo_ritzl (24. August 2014)

spiele mit 1100 auf meiner mamba 4g


----------



## torkol (24. August 2014)

6400 DPI auf meiner Razer Deathadder 2013.


----------



## Matze287 (27. August 2014)

G700 so mit ca.1400


----------



## Goyoma (27. August 2014)

Was ist eigentlich das DPI und wie verhält sich das?

Also was passiert je höher und was passiert je niedriger die ist?


----------



## 0madmexx0 (27. August 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich das DPI und wie verhält sich das?
> 
> Also was passiert je höher und was passiert je niedriger die ist?



Hallo!
Hier ist das ganz gut erklärt.

Gruß


----------



## Goyoma (27. August 2014)

0madmexx0 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hier ist das ganz gut erklärt.
> 
> Gruß



Danke


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. August 2014)

Ich arbeite und "zocke" mit 1750 CPI bei 1000hz


----------



## Evio (28. August 2014)

bei mir ist es gerade 1800 DPI, 1k hz


----------



## Trochaeus (28. August 2014)

Ehm... Fümpf


----------



## nudelhaus (28. August 2014)

1400 in etwa.


----------



## NBellic (28. August 2014)

G700s ist permanent auf 4550 gestellt. Warum kommen solche Werte in der Umfrage nicht vor?


----------



## mdtape (28. August 2014)

800 für das headshot aim ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (29. August 2014)

NBellic schrieb:


> G700s ist permanent auf 4550 gestellt. Warum kommen solche Werte in der Umfrage nicht vor?


 
Die g502 geht bis 12k - willst du wirklich ne Umfrage mit 50er-Schritten (240 Antwortmöglichkeiten) machen?


----------



## Stryke7 (29. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Die g502 geht bis 12k - willst du wirklich ne Umfrage mit 50er-Schritten (240 Antwortmöglichkeiten) machen?


 
Wäre doch mal lustig    Wieviele Antwortmöglichkeiten lässt die Software denn zu? 


Außerdem werde ich dann nur für den einen Grund eine Zahl einstellen,  die keine 5 oder 0  an vorletzter Stelle hat und eine noch genauere Abstufung fordern!   


Ich glaube,  er meinte eher,  warum es keine hohen DPI-Werte gibt.  Schließlich sind hier genügend Leute die im Bereich von 4000-7000dpi liegen.


----------



## LTB (29. August 2014)

Mit der MX518 auf 1800 und 800 dpi.


----------



## Cook1eX (30. August 2014)

Schwankt bei mir so zwischen 1150 und 1600
In CSS meist 1150, beim Bhoppen eher 1600
Desktop 1150


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (10. September 2014)

Hab jetzt eine Roccat Kone XTD. 8200dpi sind so witzig hahahaha xD aber auch brutal 

Razer Deathadder ist Vergangenheit!


----------



## Cryonics (11. September 2014)

Spiele auch mit der Kone XTD, aber nur weil es die einzige Maus war die mit meiner grossen Hand und langen Fingern perfekt passte.

Spiele mit 800/1000 DPI, bin Low-Sense Spieler.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (11. September 2014)

Cryonics schrieb:


> Spiele auch mit der Kone XTD, aber nur weil es die einzige Maus war die mit meiner grossen Hand und langen Fingern perfekt passte.
> 
> Spiele mit 800/1000 DPI, bin Low-Sense Spieler.


 
Ich zocke mit 600-800 dpi  aber voll witzig mit 8200


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (24. Oktober 2014)

700dpi shooter
950dpi mmorpgs


----------



## P-Funk (27. Oktober 2014)

400-600
hauptsächlich 400 in shootern und 600 am desktop kb soviel zu rudern


----------



## Addi (27. Oktober 2014)

[X]_400-600


_Ich verstehe einfach nicht wie Leute mit 1000 oder gar 2000 DPI spielen können...

Da hat man doch kein Aim...


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Oktober 2014)

Addi schrieb:


> [X]_400-600
> 
> 
> _Ich verstehe einfach nicht wie Leute mit 1000 oder gar 2000 DPI spielen können...
> ...


 Ich zB spiele mit 6400dpi ... 

Wie kann man sich mit 400-600 dpi schnell genug bewegen?  Oder spielst du nur als Scharfschütze?   Und wie gigantisch groß muss dein Mauspad sein?


----------



## Addi (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich spiele Counter Strike damit... Sind sogar eher weniger als 400 DPI.

Mauspad = 44x32 cm klein.


6400 DPI Du musst von nem anderen Planeten sein


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (27. Oktober 2014)

Hab den Maustreiber auf 750 dpi, Windows auf 6 (Mitte) und ingame variiert es von Spiel zu spiel. Bin eher der low sens Spieler mit nem großen Mauspad


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Oktober 2014)

Addi schrieb:


> Ich spiele Counter Strike damit... Sind sogar eher weniger als 400 DPI.
> 
> Mauspad = 44x32 cm klein.
> 
> ...


 krass ...   ich muss ehrlich sagen,  ich wäre damit eifnach zu langsam. 

An die hohe Auflösung gewöhnt man sich,  ist etwas Übung.  Ich hatte vorher eine Maus mit 5000dpi,  aber das ist schon nochmal ein deutlicher Sprung gewesen. 
Für gewöhnlich nutze ich 6400dpi, weil ich damit einfach sehr schnelle Bewegungen ausführen kann.  Zusammen mit einer Ping von meist etwa 7ms  ist das in engen Gefechten in Battlefield ein großer Vorteil. 
Für Präzision habe ich eine dieser Mäuse mit "Sniper-Knopf",  welcher während des Drückens die Auflösung senkt.  Das reicht für die seltenen Situationen,  wo ich wirklich viel Präzision brauche.   (ja, pixelgenaues Zielen geht mit so hohen Auflösung nicht gut)

Ansonsten ...  ein gut passendes Mauspad ist Pflicht, sonst gehts nicht.  Man hat immer ein kleines Losbrechmoment, wenn der Widerstand der Maus auf dem Untergrund überwunden wird. Das muss so gering wie möglich sein.


----------



## Marcimoto (3. November 2014)

i.d.R. 3rd Person auf 1200dpi, Ego Shooter auf 800, teilweise aber auch 1200dpi.


----------



## PepperID (3. November 2014)

Logitech g400.
800 in etwa.


----------



## NicoGermanman (3. November 2014)

Momentan mit einer Razer Ouroboros 5400 DPI, sowohl Desktop als auch Spiele.


----------



## Guru4GPU (3. November 2014)

1000DPI auf 1280×1024 und 2000DPI bei 1920×1080, bei BF 800/1400


----------



## DonPotato (3. November 2014)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Du meinst das der Cursor den Monitor vom Tisch hämmert wenn er links oder rechts am Bildschirmrand anschlägt?


 
Ich saß gerade im Bus als ich das gelesen habe, musste meine Lache stark zurückhalten 
Auch die Diskussion über G- und physikalische Kräfte ist schon lustig, weil ich mir jetzt den ganzen Kram vorstelle 

[x] So, ich spiele mit 800 DPI und einer G502 (Beschleunigung im Treiber ausgestellt) jedes Spiel, außer in MWO stell ich sie auf 1000 DPI.


----------



## RedOrcan (3. November 2014)

350 DPI und niedriger Sensi in allen Spielen und natürlich keine Mausbeschleunigung.

Edit: 

Ich frage mich wie manche hier mit über 6000 DPI überhaupt spielen können. Ich meine da langt ja eine Briefmarke als Mauspad für den Sensor/ Laser. 
Habt Ihr im Spiel das dann so heftig runtergeregelt was ja möglich ist ich aber nicht für sinnvoll halte?  
Oder seid ihr einfach zu "faul" den Arm etwas zu bewegen? 
Besonders in Shootern will man ja die Größt mögliche Präzision erreichen und das schafft man nur mit Optischen Sensor und niedrigen DPI werten oder sehr niedriger in-Game Sensi.


----------



## Hey_Stormhawkk (3. November 2014)

3200, wollte auf 8200 gewöhnen ging nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. November 2014)

8200dpi halte ich auch für schwierig ....   das wird mit Sicherheit mehrere Monate brauchen, bis man damit richtig gut klarkommt.

@RedOrcan:  Richtig,  ich muss meine Maus um maximal 2,3cm bewegen um einmal komplett quer über den Bildschirm zu fahren.   Im 100µm genau sollte man seine Maus schon beherrschen.   Mit einer passenden Maus, richtigem Mauspad und Übung geht das.


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. November 2014)

3200 - 6800 dpi jeh nach spiel und Tagesform


----------



## Freymuth (4. November 2014)

Logitech G500S mit 800 DPI für alles. (Desktop, GS:GO etc.)


----------



## Aldrearic (4. November 2014)

Desktop 2000
Je nach Game zwischen 1200 und 3500 maximal.
Meine G500s packt bis 8200.


----------



## Neo_One (5. November 2014)

Ich spiele mit meiner Roccat Kone XTD mit 800-1600 DPI je nach Spiel.

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## RyuUUU (5. November 2014)

Roccat Kone+ 

Im Desktop und in eigentlich allen shootern und rollenspielen ect. nutze ich 1600 dpi nur in arma komme ich damit nicht klar und spiel da dann mit nur 800


----------



## CSOger (5. November 2014)

Addi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht wie Leute mit 1000 oder gar 2000 DPI spielen können...
> Da hat man doch kein Aim...



Warum soll man da kein Aim haben?
Ich verstehe nicht wie sich Leute ein Pad von der Größe eine Fußabtreters unter die Maus legen,und für ne 180 Grad Drehung in einem Shooter nen gefühlten halben Meter Strecke zurücklegen.


----------



## Keinmand (5. November 2014)

Logitech G9x und Logitech G400s und bei beiden mit 800dpi


----------



## McRoll (6. November 2014)

800 hier. Optischer Sensor und Full HD - Auflösung, keine Mausbeschleunigungen oder Begradigungen oder son Schmarrn. Schneller geht nicht weil ich sonst nicht gleichzeitig schnell und präzise zielen kann. Wenn man z.B. in BF 4 son Kopf von ein paar Pixel Größe irgendwo auftauchen sieht, muss man ja innerhalb von einer Sekunde gesehen, gezielt und abgedrückt haben, kann mir nicht vorstellen wie Leute mit 3000+ DPI das schaffen. Da machst eine Bewegung mit der Maus und hast dich 2x um die eigene Achse gedreht. Mein Mauspad ist auch normalgroß und ich kann mich auch mit einer Handbewegung komplett umdrehen ohne die Maus zwischendurch abheben zu müssen oder so. Kann damit sowohl pixelgenau zielen als auch schnell reagieren.

Naja kommt aber auch aufs Spiel an.


----------



## interpo21 (6. November 2014)

ich habe die roccat kone xtd und spiele nur ego-shooter. 1200-1400 dpi. das nennt man lowsense glaub ich


----------



## Special_Flo (6. November 2014)

Logitech G502 --> 8k dpi in "normalen" Spielen --> Heroes of the Storm , World of Warcraft , und Dayz.


----------



## LalalukaOC (6. November 2014)

Ein Sonstiges Button fehlt bei der Umfrage.

Spiele auf 4 im Betrieb wechselbaren Raten 

1. 700(Sniper Modus/UEFI)
2. 1600(normal Betrieb/Desktop)
3. 2600(CS:GO)
4. 4600(Portal/Half Life/ Spiele wo schnelle Reaktionen gefordert sind)

Alles auf niedrigsten Software beschleunigten Mauszeigern.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. November 2014)

CSOger schrieb:


> Warum soll man da kein Aim haben?
> Ich verstehe nicht wie sich Leute ein Pad von der Größe eine Fußabtreters unter die Maus legen,und für ne 180 Grad Drehung in einem Shooter nen gefühlten halben Meter Strecke zurücklegen.


 
Weil du bei niedrigerer Sensitivität eine grössere Fehlermarge hast. Du kannst es dir so vorstellen: Je geringer die Sens ist, desto "grösser" ist das Abbild deines Bildschirmes auf der Mausmatte. D.h. wenn du auf einen Kopf zielen willst, ist dies mit niedriger Sens objektiv gesehen einfacher. 

Während du mit 2000 die Maus auf 0.5cm genau flicken musst, hast du mit 400 eine Marge von immerhin 2.5cm. Mit 2000 wärst du da schon lange neben dem Kopf.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (6. November 2014)

Dafür brauchst du dann aber auch zeitlich länger um überhaupt mit dem Fadenkreuz auf den Kopf zu kommen wenn du erst drei mal die Maus von Rechts wieder nach Links stellen musst damit der Tisch ausreicht


----------



## Teutonnen (6. November 2014)

Spielst du auf nem 20cm*20cm Tisch?

Was für Gegner hast du bitte, dass es die Gegner nicht schaffen, dich rauszunehmen, wenn sie dir in den Rücken schiessen können? Müssen ja ziemliche Flaschen sein.


----------



## vvoll3 (6. November 2014)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du dann aber auch zeitlich länger um überhaupt mit dem Fadenkreuz auf den Kopf zu kommen wenn du erst drei mal die Maus von Rechts wieder nach Links stellen musst damit der Tisch ausreicht



Dafür gibt es eine einfache Lösung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. November 2014)

@vvoll3 er meint eher "Low sens? OMG, da muss ich meinen Arm ja so viel bewegen".


----------



## vvoll3 (6. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> @vvoll3 er meint eher "Low sens? OMG, da muss ich meinen Arm ja so viel bewegen".



Ich frag mich halt nur warum sich das Grücht so hartnäckig hält, vor allem wenn man mal in den competitive Bereich reinschaut.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. November 2014)

Marketing, fehlende eigene Erfahrungen (zumindest im Shooterbereich - RTS spiele ich auch mit etwas höherer Sens), im Matheunterricht nicht aufgepasst... 

Zumindest in der CS- und Quake/Doom-Szene sind wir mit 800 CPI schon am oberen Rand angekommen, viele spielen auch nur mit 400.

Wohlverstanden, Eskapaden wie 10'000 CPI und dafür ingame 0.05 Sens würde ich z.B. als 500 CPI zählen. Ansonsten bringt der Vergleich eigentlich recht wenig.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. November 2014)

Naja,  als Quake und Doom entwickelt wurden,  hatten die PCs Monitore ungefähr die Auflösung, die heute der Touchscreen meines Druckers hat ...     Das mit 1080p/1440p zu vergleichen hinkt schon ganz schön.

Ich komme mit hohen Auflösungen sehr gut zurecht.  In den meisten Spielen sind maxed out 6400dpi möglich,  in sehr präzisen Szenarien gehe ich auf meine frühere Auflösung, 5000dpi,  runter.  Mit der kann man auch noch snipen etc,  ist aber trotzdem nicht zu langsam unterwegs. 
Ist also kein reines Marketing.    

Allerdings finde ich den aktuellen Trend, noch höher zu gehen,  auch seltsam.  Mit 10000dpi könnte ich definitiv nicht mehr spielen.


----------



## vvoll3 (6. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja,  als Quake und Doom entwickelt wurden,  hatten die PCs Monitore ungefähr die Auflösung, die heute der Touchscreen meines Druckers hat ...     Das mit 1080p/1440p zu vergleichen hinkt schon ganz schön.



Nur das in einem 3D Environment die Auflösung nicht die Sensitivity verändert, mal unabhängig davon das Sensitivity in dem Fall gar nicht mit CPI angegeben wird.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. November 2014)

Wenn du mal Twitch nach ein paar Profis durchstöberst, findest du praktisch alle mit entweder 400 CPI und ingame so um den Dreh 2.0 oder mit 800 CPI und ingame irgendwas um 1.0 (was effektiv das Gleiche ist, zumindest in csgo).

-> Das ist effektiv alles etwa 25cm/180.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. November 2014)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> Nur das in einem 3D Environment die Auflösung nicht die Sensitivity verändert, mal unabhängig davon das Sensitivity in dem Fall gar nicht mit CPI angegeben wird.


 
Irgendwie fällt es mir sehr schwer zu verstehen was du meinst, wenn du so viele Begriffe durcheinander wirfst.  Die Empfindlichkeit der Maus wird im deutschen als Auflösung bezeichnet, im englischen als Sensitivity,  und gemessen wird sie in dpi/cpi.   Was genau soll dieser Satz mir nun also sagen?



@Teutonnen:
Du findest vermutlich zu jeder Mausauflösung eine Menge Profis, die diese benutzen  

Die richtige Wahl ist nun mal eine sehr persönliche Entscheidung,  und viele Leute ändern es auch je nach Spielsituation.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Irgendwie fällt es mir sehr schwer zu verstehen was du meinst, wenn du so viele Begriffe durcheinander wirfst.  Die Empfindlichkeit der Maus wird im deutschen als Auflösung bezeichnet, im englischen als Sensitivity,  und gemessen wird sie in dpi/cpi.   Was genau soll dieser Satz mir nun also sagen?


 

Er meint, dass es drei Ansatzpunkte gibt.
1. Die Auflösung der Maus -> CPI
2. Die Ingame-Sens 

Da beide Aussagen für sich genommen keine Aussagekraft haben (weil man beide kennen muss, um die "echte" Sens zu bekommen - jemand mit 2000 CPI und 1.0 ist ein Highsenser, während jemand mit 2000 CPI und ingame 0.2 eher ein Lowsenser ist), gibt es noch die Kombination aus den Beiden als dritte (und aussagekräftigste) Art und Weise - Man gibt einfach die benötigte Distanz für eine 360°-Drehung an.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. November 2014)

Welchen Sinn macht es,  bei gleichbleibender "Netto-Auflösung"  das Verhältnis zwischen ingame-Multiplikator und Hardware-Multiplikator zu verändern?


----------



## Teutonnen (6. November 2014)

Je nach Sensor sind gewisse Werte besser als andere, was z.B. die maximale Trackinggeschwindigkeit angeht.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2014)

Ich habe euch gestern abend mal eine Testrunde in Battlefield 3 gespielt.   Ihr könnt selbst beurteilen, wie präzise ich da so bin  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kvUCj6F_CQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Ist nicht besonders schön geschnitten oder so,  war mitten in der Nacht ...     Viele Grüße aus einer langweiligen Übung zur Softwareverifikation)


----------



## sycron17 (7. November 2014)

1750/800


----------



## Teutonnen (7. November 2014)

Das sieht genau so aus, wie ich es mr vorgestellt habe - und mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Das sieht genau so aus, wie ich es mr vorgestellt habe - und mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen.


 
Jetzt will ich den Gegenbeweis sehen, dass das mit extrem niedrigen Auflösungen besser geht  

Ich fand mich garnicht so schlecht ...   hab aber auch ewig nicht gezockt.   Aber allein im Video habe ich fast ein Dutzend Kopftreffer Boni gezählt und die Runde mit einer KD von 1,6 beendet, das liegt statistisch eindeutig im ziemlich guten Bereich.


----------



## Teutonnen (7. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich den Gegenbeweis sehen, dass das mit extrem niedrigen Auflösungen besser geht


Schon mal vorweg: Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass du nichts triffst. Man sieht einfach sofort, dass du Highsense spielst. Ist der Gegner etwas weiter weg, fährst du mehr oder weniger kreuz und quer über ihn drüber. 

Ehrlich gesagt war ich gerade eben am aufnehmen. Nur hab ich ein Problem - BF3 ist irgendwie kaputt. Ich weiss nicht, was das Problem ist, aber sobald Shadowplay läuft, geht es ein paar Minuten und das Spiel schliesst sich einfach. Hab schon sämtliche Grafikeinstellungen probiert, 60hz, 120hz, 144hz, nichts bringt was. Warscheinlich ging's mit ner neuen Installation aber ich hab knapp 2MB/s.  Ich nehm einfach was in BF4 auf. Hab zwar harte Framedrops weil...kA, weil BF4 halt  - aber wenigstens geht's da.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2014)

Ok,  das stimmt leider.   Diese "Sniper-Knöpfe"  nutzt man im Gefecht ja irgendwie eh nicht ...     Auf weite Distanzen braucht man deshalb einfach mehr Zeit zum zielen oder kreiselt halt so ein bisschen um den Gegner rum. 

Aber gerade in den sehr schnellen Sequenzen zwischen den Containern finde ich es sehr angenehm, so schnell zu sein. 


Versuchs in BF3  doch mal mit dem MSI brennendesüdseite,  der tut da eigentlich ganz gut. 

Aber ansonsten kannst du auch gerne in BF4 aufnehmen  


Ich denke über lange Distanzen wird lowsense da bestimmt besser sein,  aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie man damit in engen Gebieten schnell genug sein kann.


----------



## CSOger (7. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich den Gegenbeweis sehen, dass das mit extrem niedrigen Auflösungen besser geht
> 
> Ich fand mich garnicht so schlecht ...   hab aber auch ewig nicht gezockt.   Aber allein im Video habe ich fast ein Dutzend Kopftreffer Boni gezählt und die Runde mit einer KD von 1,6 beendet, das liegt statistisch eindeutig im ziemlich guten Bereich.



Wie Teutonnen schon anmerkte...recht "wild" (kreuz und quer) an vielen Stellen.
Die Fps Einbrüche zwischen 50 und auch bis kurz über 40 Fps machen die Sache aber auch nicht wirklich rund.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2014)

CSOger schrieb:


> Wie Teutonnen schon anmerkte...recht "wild" (kreuz und quer) an vielen Stellen.
> Die Fps Einbrüche zwischen 50 und auch bis kurz über 40 Fps machen die Sache aber auch nicht wirklich rund.


 Das stimmt,  BF3 ist einfach eine einzige Performance-Katastrophe    Ich muss die alte 580 nochmal übertakten.  Aber in manchen Szenarien läuft es einfach auf der CPU nicht so richtig gut.

Allerdings sieht es im Video natürlich viel übler aus als in echt,  da das Yt-Video auf 30fps limitiert ist.  Da habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt selber ein paar mal die Augen gerieben ...    einige meiner Bewegungen sind im Video kaum noch sichtbar. 

Aber alles kein Vergleich mit meiner Bearbeitung gestern Nacht,  da die virtuelle Maschine nur 128MB VRAM hat,  habe ich das in ungefähr 1,5fps  geschnitten


----------



## Teutonnen (7. November 2014)

Ich hab's in bf3 jetzt mal ansatzweise zum Laufen bekommen... Ungefähr alle 30 Sekunden freezed das Bild etwa ne halbe Sekunde lang (siehst ja, wenn ich die Maus plötzlich nicht mehr bewege... Unter Anderem auch gerade in Momenten, wo ich auf wen schiesse) - das war genau so auch im Spiel und hat mich fast dazu gebracht, die Maus durch den Raum zu werfen. bin's gerade am hochladen, dauert aber noch einen Moment.

EDIT: Link kommt gleich.

EDIT2: Link ist da:
http://youtu.be/OaTq1Izh32c
-> Dauert noch etwa 30min mit Youtube.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2014)

Vielleicht ist nur einfach deine dpi  zu gering,  und du bewegst dich so langsam dass du denkst,  das Bild hängt?  Ich meine,  jetzt wo du an meinen Stil gewöhnt bist ...  




Nein, war nur Spaß  

Seltsames Problem,  hab ich in BF3 noch nie gehört.  An deiner Hardware kann es wohl kaum liegen,  hast du denn alle Treiber (besonders für die Maus)  richtig installiert?  
Maus schonmal neu eingestöpselt?  So viel Elektronik wie da drin steckt ...  
Im Notfall vielleicht auch mal den PC neustarten ...   ich weiß, dass ist die allerletzte Sache die man tun will


----------



## beren2707 (7. November 2014)

[X] 1600-1800

Nutze aktuell "nur" 1600 DPI bei der G402 - mMn schnell und präzise genug für ~95% der Situationen ingame. Für Sonderfälle wird eben schnell die DPI erhöht (im Panzer bspw.) oder verringert (als Campersniper, was praktisch nie vorkommt).


----------



## Teutonnen (7. November 2014)

Nee, an der Hardware liegt es nicht - hab gleich den AB und Coretemp mitlaufen lassen, weder gpu noch cpu liefen annähernd am Limit. Ingame sind die FPS auch nicht wirklich abgestürzt. Darum wundert es mich ja.

Neustart auch schon probiert, der Treiber ist der 344.16 (grad gesehen, dass es den 344.60 gibt - gleich mal installieren).


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2014)

Hm seltsam ...   
Du kannst ja mal Origin sagen, dass es das Spiel reparieren soll. Vielleicht findet es ja etwas.


Ohja,  wo Beren es anspricht:   Wie zum Teufel kann man in BF die Fahrzeuge steuern, wenn man nicht minimum 5000dpi hat?    Also als Infanterie kann ich mir niedrigere Auflösungen vorstellen,  aber bei manchen Fahrzeugen würde ich am liebsten noch deutlich mehr Auflösung haben ...   Schonmal versucht, mit einem Panzer eine 360° Drehung zu machen?  Ich glaube, dafür ist mein Mauspad zu klein 

Wieso ist das so seltsam implementiert?


----------



## Teutonnen (7. November 2014)

Ich glaube, das hier geht eher in Richtung BF3-Sammelthread.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2014)

Eigentlich wird es gerade ein allgemeiner  Thread zur  DPI von Mäusen.  Da der Thread aber schon älter ist,  und fast niemand mehr für die Umfrage hier ist,  finde ich das eigentlich eine sehr gute Verwendung.   Denn was soll man mit der reinen Statistik anfangen, wenn man sie nicht auswertet?

Ich finde ein paar Vergleichsvideos eine sehr sinnvolle Ergänzung,  dann sieht man gleich mal wie sich verschiedene Auflösungen auswirken,  wo die Stärken und Schwächen sind. 
(natürlich kann man sich das schon ungefähr denken ...  aber ich finds eine Bereicherung)



Natürlich geht das nicht nur um Battlefield,  wobei die extrem verschiedenen Bewegungen zwischen Infanterie und Fahrzeugen mMn  schon wert sind besprochen zu werden. 

Aber man könnte zB  auch mal das Mausverhalten in verschiedenen Spielen vergleichen,  das finde ich auch immer sehr interessant.


----------



## vvoll3 (7. November 2014)

Einmal ~50cm/360°:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIeDvfq6vR8
und einmal ~45cm/360°
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8zNBU_FDH0



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Neustart auch schon probiert, der Treiber ist der 344.16 (grad gesehen,  dass es den 344.60 gibt - gleich mal installieren).



Davon würde ich eher abraten, 344.11/16 fühlt sich wesentlich besser an.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich habe euch gestern abend mal eine Testrunde in  Battlefield 3 gespielt.   Ihr könnt selbst beurteilen, wie präzise ich  da so bin



Nicht nur das Video sondern auch die Stats entkräften alle deine Argumente.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2014)

Wenn ich mir deine Videos anschaue,  sehe ich das genauso.   Es wirkt, als ob du durch Gelee laufen würdest ...    

Du hast zwar eine sehr hohe Präzision,  bist aber in vielen Situationen zu langsam.  Du hast in den ganzen 10 Minuten nicht einen einzigen  Verteidigungskill holen können,  da du tod bist bevor du es schaffst dich überhaupt mal umzudrehen.

Ansonsten aber gut gespielt!


----------



## Teutonnen (7. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaTq1Izh32c
War die zweite Runde seit... Laut Battlelog 9 Monaten. Das Interface des Grauens, wenn man direkt vom puristischen CSGO kommt.  Dazu noch die Mausfreezes. Ich wär bei der Aufnahme fast durchgedreht.


----------



## vvoll3 (7. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du hast in den ganzen 10 Minuten nicht einen einzigen  Verteidigungskill holen können,  da du tod bist bevor du es schaffst dich überhaupt mal umzudrehen.



Bei der TTK dreht sich auch keiner mehr um, wer zuerst schiesst gewinnt in 90% der Fälle, aber wie gesagt, wenn du so schnell wärst wäre deine K/D wohl nicht unter 1.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaTq1Izh32c
> War die zweite Runde seit... Laut Battlelog 9 Monaten. Das Interface des Grauens, wenn man direkt vom puristischen CSGO kommt.  Dazu noch die Mausfreezes. Ich wär bei der Aufnahme fast durchgedreht.


 
Gut gespielt,  so niedrig war die dpi aber garnicht, oder?

Am Anfang waren aber ein paar Sachen,  die sehr seltsam waren    500er ping?  

Übrigens thumbs up für den genialen Namen !


@vvoll3:   Zugegeben, die TTK war sehr gering.  Wäre aber teilweise machbar gewesen. 

Irgendwie habe ich in der Runde eine 39/25  gelesen, aber vielleicht wurde das ja neu definiert und ergibt nun eine Zahl unter 1 ...


----------



## vvoll3 (7. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich in der Runde eine 39/25  gelesen, aber vielleicht wurde das ja neu definiert und ergibt nun eine Zahl unter 1 ...



Progression - Stryke7 - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2014)

Du möchstest das ernsthaft an meinen global stats fest machen ?!  

BF3 ist einer meiner OC-Tests,  da stelle ich mich auch schonmal ne Stunde in die Ecke und tue nichts außer Stabilität testen  
Ingame mache ich schonmal Testrunden, um zB Geschossfall oder Präzision zu testen etc.    

Global-Stats sind mir egal, sonst würde ich sie ja mal resetten und versuchen daran zu arbeiten. Interessiert mich aber nicht.

Realistisch spiele ich in den letzten Monaten meist eine KD von 1,4-1,8,  falls dich das Wissen glücklicher macht.


----------



## Teutonnen (7. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Gut gespielt,  so niedrig war die dpi aber garnicht, oder?


Ich spiele mit 800 und hab die ingame-Sens so gesetzt, dass ich mit meinem gesamten Pad ne Drehung von ca 200° schaffe. Sind also etwa 60cm/360.




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Am Anfang waren aber ein paar Sachen,  die sehr seltsam waren    500er ping?


Nope, der Ping war bei etwa 35. Das, was du offensichtlich bemerkt hast, waren die Mausfreezes. Ton ging ganz normal weiter, Spieler liefen ganz normal weiter aber das Pünktchen liess sich nicht mehr bewegen. Die FPS sind auch nicht eingebrochen, hab's rechts oben mitlaufen lassen.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Übrigens thumbs up für den genialen Namen !


 
Danke. 
So ging die Runde übrigens aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vvoll3 (7. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> ......



Jetzt kommen die Ausreden, oder wie?

Fakt ist das du wenig bis gar nichts triffst, und so schnell wie du dir einbildest bist du definitiv nicht, das soll kein Bashing oder sonstwas sein nur leuchtet mir die Logik nicht ein wenn andere Leute mit anderen Settings wesentlich bessere Resultate erzielen und du dann deinen Standpunkt so vehement verteidigst wenn offensichtlich alles gegen dich spricht.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2014)

Interessant,  bei dir fühlte sich das trotzdem relativ flüssig an.  Besonders im Direktvergleich zu vvoll3's Videos.   


Über 10 ?      Unter "normalen" Bedingungen??


----------



## vvoll3 (7. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Interessant,  bei dir fühlte sich das trotzdem relativ flüssig an.  Besonders im Direktvergleich zu vvoll3's Videos.



Das liegt vielleicht daran das es BF4 und nicht BF3 ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2014)

Wir könnten ja mal Vergleiche für verschiedene Spiele aufstellen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. November 2014)

3500. Warum kann man das nicht auswählen? Mit weniger braucht man für nen 4k Monitor den gesammten Tisch.

Wenn ich mich nicht 2 mal um die eigene Achse drehen kann ohne die Maus umzusetzen geht nix rein bei CS oder BF...


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2014)

Ich werde bei ner zu hohen dpi einfach nur wahnsinnig.
Klar ist man schneller, mir ist es wichtiger auch auf längere Distanzen was zu treffen.


----------



## CSOger (7. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> War die zweite Runde seit... Laut Battlelog 9 Monaten. Das Interface des Grauens, wenn man direkt vom puristischen CSGO kommt.  Dazu noch die Mausfreezes. Ich wär bei der Aufnahme fast durchgedreht.



Man sieht schon die ersten Sekunden das du Lowsense spielst.
Die Bewegungen (links/rechts) dauern für mich ne gefühlte Ewigkeit.
In Szenen wo Stryke 7 in seinem Video etwas "wild" neben oder über den Gegner zielt,ziehst du öfters nach,weil es halt Strecke auf dem Pad braucht.
In Situationen wo ein Gegner von der Seite oder von hinten das Feuer eröffnet siehts dann eher schlecht aus.
Gut zu sehen bei Minute 2:20 & 3:40.
Die ersten Minuten machst du die meisten Kills,weil du eigentlich nur am Campen bist (Mauer unten am Wasser),denn an der Stelle kann von hinten kein Gegner spawnen.

Das soll keine Kritik an beiden Videos bzw. Spielstyles sein.
Aber man sieht halt sehr schön das es drauf ankommt wie man bevorzugt spielt.
Ein Lowsense ist besser als Highsense oder umgekehrt habe ich in beiden Videos nicht gesehen.


----------



## dsdenni (8. November 2014)

800-1200 CPI 1080P 21.5" 

Je nach Game


----------



## Preisi (8. November 2014)

Spiele immer mit der 3200DPI - Einstellung meiner Roccat Kone XTD. Sonst hab ich alles auf Standard gestellt


----------



## Stryke7 (8. November 2014)

Ich habe eben mal eine Runde mit 3000 dpi gespielt.  Distanzangriffe werden deutlich besser,  aber in Nahkämpfen und in der Verteidigung sinkt die Trefferquote deutlich. 
Unterm Strich habe ich ungefähr genauso gut gespielt wie sonst auch ...


----------



## Teutonnen (8. November 2014)

@CSOger
Warum sollte ich dir das übel nehmen? Stimmt doch. 
Ich bin, wie gesagt, eher in csgo unterwegs. Es ist schon etwas eigenartig, wenn man sich darauf konzentrieren muss, vor dem Schiessen immer noch RMB zu drücken, abgesehen davon, wie zugemüllt einem das HUD auf einmal vorkommt.

Hier sieht's dann schon etwas anders aus 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPr5iz6Svz8


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich darf würde ich den Thread mal ausgraben um euch zu fragen ob ihr die Mausgeschwindigkeit in Windows auf min oder max habt und den Rest dann via DPi regelt ?


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Oktober 2015)

Tschuldigung, aber soll dir dass bringen zu wissen wie ich mir meine Maus einstelle? 

Wärs nicht das beste du ermittelst was DIR am meisten zusagt?

Aber gut, hab gar nichts übers Windows geregelt, alles über DPi und Maus-Profile.  Un nu?


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Oktober 2015)

Naja, um vlt. Erfahrungsberichte zu sammeln ?

Beschleuningung in Windows ein, aus ?

Nur per Software / Game regeln ?

Oder doch via DPi ?

_Un nu?_


----------



## xGeT-ReKtx (3. November 2015)

Kann garnicht verstehen wie man mit über 1200DPI zocken kann währe mir zu schnell.
In CSGO nutze ich eine Sens von 1,76 und eine DPI von 600 in allen anderen Spielen auch so ungefähr (Kann man ja nicht wirklich in jedem Spiel gleich haben da die Regler immer unterschiedlich sind)

CSGO übrigens in 4:3 Streched 1280x960.

LG


----------



## D4rkResistance (11. November 2015)

Bei mir sind's eigentlich schon seit Jahren 2000-2200dpi. Ist m.M.n. die beste Einstellung für schnelle Shooter. Wie ekelhaft wäre es bitte, wenn man die Maus 2-3 mal neu ansetzen muss, nur um sich nach Hinten umzudrehen!? Bis dahin ist man ja 4x tot.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. November 2015)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Bei mir sind's eigentlich schon seit Jahren 2000-2200dpi. Ist m.M.n. die beste Einstellung für schnelle Shooter. Wie ekelhaft wäre es bitte, wenn man die Maus 2-3 mal neu ansetzen muss, nur um sich nach Hinten umzudrehen!? Bis dahin ist man ja 4x tot.



Mein lieber Scholli 

Bei soviel DPi kannst du noch zielen?


----------



## sensit1ve_ (11. November 2015)

400CPI @ 1000Hz


----------



## D4rkResistance (11. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Mein lieber Scholli Bei soviel DPi kannst du noch zielen?


Aber hallo!^^ Da schieß ich dir auf 400m ne Fliege von der Schulter!


----------



## wooty1337 (11. November 2015)

Seit den guten alten 1.6 Zeiten und der Logitech MX 510 bei 800 DPI.


----------



## Fireb0ng (11. November 2015)

auf meiner ollen mx518 auf 1500 oder 1800

Edit:
Wenig Platz auf dem Tisch erfordert hohe DPI


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. November 2015)

Keine Ahnung wieviel DPI hat denn eine Logitech G 400 auf mittlerer DPI Einstellung von den 3 Stufen.


----------



## Pronounta (11. November 2015)

Pfft, so viele HighSens-Spieler hier 

400DPI mit meiner ROG Gladius, 6/11 in Windows. Bevorzugt sollte die Ingame-Sens so niedrig sein, dass sich mein Charakter auf meinem ROG GM50 (380mm Breite) ein kleines Stückchen mehr als 180° dreht, wenn ich die Maus einmal von ganz links nach ganz rechts ziehe.

EDIT: In CSGO ist das 1.78 ingame-sens bei 400DPI.


----------



## Deathy93 (11. November 2015)

[X]700-900
Seitdem ich von 1800 DPI auf 700 DPI umgestellt habe, ist mein Aiming deutlich besser geworden. (BF4)
Am Anfang sehr ungewohnt, aber mittlerweile gar nicht mehr wegzudenken


----------



## addicTix (12. November 2015)

1600 DPI, 6/11 in Windows
In CSGO hab ich die Mausempfindlichkeit ingame auf 1.5.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. November 2015)

400-800 DPI. In Spielen wird die Empfindlichkeit immer auf 100% also native gelassen. 
Habe aber 700-900 genommen weil 800 meine Standard Einstellung ist. Maus ist eine G502 wobei ich mir wohl auch wieder eine DeathAdder oder eine Gladius kaufen werde.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. November 2015)

mit ner rat5 und 3000dpi+
bin im mom beim maximum meiner rat 5... glaub die kann 5600... aber vinma ned sicher

de best in egoshooter xD ich beweg di hand kaum xD hab vorher auf 2500 gespielt... aba man gewöhnt sich verdammt schnell daran


----------



## -Shorty- (16. November 2015)

Nutze langweilige 1200 - 1400  dpi.  CS1.6 damals eher der Low-Sens-Spieler


----------



## XyZaaH (16. November 2015)

600 dpi, 1 ingame.


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. November 2015)

Wie ist es _besser_:
im Spiel die Mausempfindlichkeit zu reduzieren um dann die Dpi im Maustreiber einzustellen oder umgekehrt?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wie ist es _besser_:
> im Spiel die Mausempfindlichkeit zu reduzieren um dann die Dpi im Maustreiber einzustellen oder umgekehrt?



DPI im Maustreiber hoch und im Spiel runter.   Dann bekommt das Spiel präzisere Daten.   Wenn du sie vorher auf einen geringen Wert runterbrichst und anschließend wieder hochrechnest,  verlieren die Daten an Präzision. 

Ob das in der Praxis wirklich einen spürbaren Unterschied macht, sei aber dahingestellt.


----------



## vvoll3 (19. November 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn du sie vorher auf einen geringen Wert runterbrichst und anschließend wieder hochrechnest,  verlieren die Daten an Präzision.



?

Arraygrößen sind weit entfernt von den maximalen CPI wodurch das Gegenteil der Fall ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. November 2015)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Arraygrößen sind weit entfernt von den maximalen CPI wodurch das Gegenteil der Fall ist.



Wie meinst du das? 

Ich denke, dass der Treiber einfach nur noch eine geringere Präzision ans Betriebssystem weitergibt, wenn man die dpi  runterschraubt.   Wenn man das anschließend wieder hochskaliert,  geht Präzision verloren. 

Oder was meinst du, wie die Bewegung abgebildet wird?


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. November 2015)

Jetzt kenne ich mich noch weniger aus


----------



## vvoll3 (19. November 2015)

Die tl;dr Variante mit optischen System(das inkludiertnatürlich auch A9800) ist, mehr CPI, geringere Genauigkeit.

Um es so simpel wie möglich zu halten, die CPI werden vom DSP von den "Base CPI" welche sich vorwiegend aus der Linse und dem Image array ergeben hochgerechnet, z.B. im Falle von A3050 wären die "Base CPI" 19*19(<-Array)*0,8(<-Linse) was  um die 288 sein sollte, in der Praxis, unter anderm durch die Höhe ändert sich das auf ungefähr ~250cpi, und von denen wird jetzt hochskaliert, dieses hochskalieren ist auch der Grund warum smoothing teilweise notwendig wurde da es sich logischerweise schlecht auf den Cursorpath auswirkt.


----------



## frozenvein (20. November 2015)

also ich spiele meistens mit ca 4000 dpi auf meiner Roccat Kone [+], dabei hab ich allerdings schon im Windows und in Games die Mausgeschwindigkeit sehr niedrig, damit ich ingame via den DPI Tasten der Maus schneller in games reagieren kann.


----------



## Ebrithil (20. November 2015)

5000 dpi bei meiner Kone XTD, stell aber trotzdem in fast keinem Game geschweige denn Windows die Geschwindigkeit wieder runter, ist einfach ne gewöhnungssache.


----------

